# The Notebook kind of relationship?



## 1-12-t1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anybody ever seen that movie? In high school i was with a girl and it was like that. I fell head over heals for her. But like every relationship we had our problems, and we had brought other partners into the relationship. Right now im dating another girl, im happy in life but i just feel like its not right. My ego, feelings of hurt and betrayal, and trust problems arise everytime we try to work it out. But in the movie i like this part the best... 
Allison: Look were already fighting.
Noah: Its what we do. You tell me when im being an arrogant son of a b!tch and i tell you when your being a pain in the ass. Which you are 99% of the time.
Allison: So what.
Noah: So its not going to be easy. Its going to be hard. And were going to have to work at this every day cause i love you.

When do you call it quites? No more? Ill admit im with a rebound. Shes not the one. She showed me this movie and all i could do is think about my ex. Is this fairy tale? Or is a real relationship filled with hurt and hard times and challenges? 99% of the time she is a pain in the ass, but that 1% ... is amazing...



http://www.movie2k.to/The-Notebook-watch-movie-402902.html
Go to 97:30 into the movie. Thats an hour and a half and 30 secs into.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I love that movie.

If she is a rebound, don't make her think you're into a major committment. You need to let her know that from the beginning so she doesn't go getting twitterpated over you.. Also, if you fight more than get along, that is not a good sign.

The Notebook is soo romantic but it's a movie. That ends in 1 1/2 hours. Not real life.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I duno. My grandparents had that kind of relationship.

My stepdad and my stepmom had that kind of love. 

My uncle and my aunt had that marriage.

In all of those marriages, one partner is now passed. But I'll tell ya, their marriages were inspirational.

I know it can happen, but...it takes more than what most of us got. I know my hubs and I got it, but it takes work. it's so easy to get lazy, but we can't afford to be stagnant anymore. 

Yes, it's a movie, but I've seen it in real life...and I plan to have it too.  Always a dreamer, i am....oh well, my dreams keep me going and I still get butterflies.


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

I find that most "movie" romances wind up like poor CB on the CWIF more then they wind up like the actual movie. You sould make sure your current girlfriend knows it's going nowhere.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I adore the Notebook and I feel me & my husband have one of those story book romances. We do the whole ".....You tell me when im being an arrogant son of a b!tch and i tell you when your being a pain in the ass". We don't hold nothing back with each other. Though he would never say I am "99% of the time". More like 10% of the time or less. I am sure that was HIGHLY exaggerated - that quote. Didn't they have hot passionate "make up sex" right after that !? I can't remember, but it would make sense! I know that is how we are. 

Granted I have always caused most of the fights, and in our teens, I left him for a short time for somenoe else, he waited for me -just like Noah. It was a very short time though, not enough to go off building any houses. 

I can also very easily see my husband playing the part of Noah in old age if I lost my memory, also I do the whole journal thing & he would be be able to read my own words back to me like that. I HATE how sad that is -but I just know he is that type of man 100%. It can happen in real life too. 


I think you are with the wrong woman, go back to your Ex, work things out....*but does SHE feel the same about you*??? If not, you will have to move on. IF a chance, pursue it -leave no stone unturned if she is still available, life should never have regrets. Go for what you truly want! When you find it is dead, GRIEVE , bury it and move on to another. You need to have these things resolved in your heart. 

When people are young, depending on how they are brought up, we can bring alot of dysfunctions into a relationship, we are still learning about ourselves many times, not knowing what we want. I was a little of a mess when I met my husband, I had anger issues over my family life, but he stood beside me and put up with me, he saw something good. His love helped me pull through all of that. We emerged together, stronger. 

Your situation makes me think of this song by Hinder, over your EX. Hinder - Lips Of An Angel - YouTube

I gave this advice on another thread- this is what I will teach my kids --in looking & settling for ...'the one"...



> Ultimately we are ALL selfish and simply want what we want, this is nothing new under the sun. Being aware of this fact of life & making da** sure we are compatible before we marry ....as this can avoid many many pitfalls after the vows....
> 
> What I will teach all of my children in how to choose a partner for life....this is my personal list so far...
> 
> ...


----------

